# Widowhood



## Donald Perusse (Jan 7, 2003)

Before I put my foot in my mouth......please explain what is meant by "widowhood" and double "widowhood? Thanks. Don


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Hi Donald,
I'm not sure in what respect you would be using the word, but the general definition is:
The fact or state of being a widow.
Cindy


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

OK Donald,

Let me show my almost total ignorance here .. someone who REALLY knows will be along shortly. Widowhood is the practice of separating mates when getting ready for a race. Supposedly it will make the bird who is racing return home at top speed. The birds (the two mates) are separated .. one in a cage and the other allowed free in the loft or aviary. In double widowhood, I believe both the mates are caged separately.

OK, now to get my many minus points from those who really know .. I'm willing to learn also, but this is my understanding of the practice and the term "widowhood" in pigeon circles.

No birds are harmed or actually "widowed" in this process .. it is an "absence makes the heart grow fonder" type of thing.

Terry Whatley


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Actually Terry, You probably said it in a nut shell.
I was only giving the broad definition of the word. 
I have never seen or heard of the word here on this site, so I had no idea.
I have learned something as well.
Cindy


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

The explanation that you've gotten, "short and sweet" is pretty much it in a nutshell. The difference in "Widowhood" and "Double Widowhood" is, if your birds are on "Widowhood" only the cocks are flown to the races. On "Double Widowhood" both the hens and the cocks are raced. That's the way I understand it anyway.


----------



## WhiteWingsCa (Mar 1, 2002)

it IS a pigeon racing term

What can be a long story shortened....

1. Widowhood. The birds are paired, and usually allowed to raise a round of eggs. Then, the cocks are put in one room (or loft), and the hens in another, where they can't see each other. 

At a certain time (this I'm not sure of), the hens put back in with the cocks. I think if is only for a short period of time, just before the cock birds are put into baskets to be shipped to a race. When they return from the race, the hens are still in the cock loft, but are removed later.

The idea is that by seeing their mates right before the race, they have more incentive to fly home faster, because they know the hens are waiting for them.

In widowhood, ONLY the cock birds are raced.

2. Double Widowhood. Similar situation, with small changes, of which I don't know enough to say. BUT, I do know that both the hens AND cocks are raced in this setup.


We personally fly what is called the "natural" system....hens and cocks are kept together, and both genders race.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

We are going to try the "natural system" for our first OB racing season since our loft is not really set up for either type of Widowhood. Do you have any good pointers? as we are going to be "flying by the seat of our pants"........I can e-mail you privately if you would like. 


We personally fly what is called the "natural" system....hens and cocks are kept together, and both genders race.[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Good morning Donald,
Now, aren't you glad you asked that question, I am. 
The explanations were great. I had no idea how 'widowhood' was connected with pigeons. 
Now I do. 
Cindy


----------



## WhiteWingsCa (Mar 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by Lovebirds:
> *We are going to try the "natural system" for our first OB racing season since our loft is not really set up for either type of Widowhood. Do you have any good pointers? as we are going to be "flying by the seat of our pants"........I can e-mail you privately if you would like. *


Well, lets see... We can PE, or we can discuss it in the Racing folder... you might get some good pointers from some of the newer racing members that have been there lately. Then again, you might get arguments there too.







LOL

Up to you... if you want to email me, best addy is [email protected]

This will be our 5th year racing OB's, and I THINK we've got things figured out! LOL (kidding)


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

OK. Let's go to the Racing Folder. I'll start the thread. Thanks.


----------



## Donald Perusse (Jan 7, 2003)

Thanks to Terry and ALL. Very clear. It is what I thought it was from reading some articles in the Racing Digest but wanted to make sure I had it straight. Don


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Bumping up....


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

Thanks Maryco.

I found some good info too on this website...

Click the WIDOWHOOD tab


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Thanks, that's a good site and I especially like the page on natural health ..


----------

